# Spinal Curve, and Failing Back Legs



## Kage Davies (Dec 21, 2008)

I've had this twice now, both with big show type does (chunky and long). The first was nearly three years old, and had a bang to the head... Her legs slowly got worse. I thought it was an injury from the accident of her head bang, but then exactly the same thing has happened to a younger doe of mine.

In both cases the spine has started to curve noticeably... Nothing you'd see on a photograph but you can feel it under the fur. Both mouses' back legs are slowly going... well floppy. Once they can't get around easily I put them to sleep. It doesn't seem to stop them doing anything. They aren't related.

Just wondering, is it something genetic or inevitable, or from something I've done? Any thoughts?


----------



## RebelWolfChris (Aug 22, 2011)

Just to check, did the second mouse experience any potential falls or head trauma as well?


----------



## Kage Davies (Dec 21, 2008)

Nothing that I am aware of.


----------



## RebelWolfChris (Aug 22, 2011)

I thread I found here suggests a stroke:
http://www.paw-talk.net/forums/f16/old- ... 52793.html

And though this page deals with rats it may be helpful:
http://www.rmca.org/Articles/paralysis.htm


----------



## AnnB (Jan 14, 2011)

Both are symptoms I associate with elderly mice. One of mine is just the same at the moment and has been for a number of months. Her back legs are weaker than they used to be but she still runs in her wheel and manages to get up and down the ladders in her cage. I did have to remove one of those rope bird swings though after I found her struggling to pull herself up to the top of it.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

A mouses back arches noticably when they are sick and/or infirm


----------

